# Viper 5901 remote start issue



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Help! I have the 5901 viper remote start on a Lexus ls400 1998 it starts just dime bit it run for about 15 seconds then cut off, however on my key remote it still shows that the car is running and after it shuts off after a few seconds it will start back up by it self. It will then shut back off and then start back up again. What is the deal here?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

do you have the runtime adjusted correctly and did you lern the tach on that vehicle?


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I went in and set it up on voltage instead of virtual tac and it now works fine is there anything else I need to do


----------

